# [CM7] Let's Get JT1134 A Developer phone so we can get some AOSP...



## poitee (Jun 10, 2011)

JT1134 Has came a long way so far on getting us some AOSP action on the charge. Currently he does not have a activated Charge to do development on. The one he is using has a bad ESN and is unable to be activated, therefor he cannot test things like 3G and LTE. Lets all pull together as a community and send him some cash and get him a developer phone....

This message approved by the Get JT1134 a Charge foundation... And Jt1134 himself..

Please paypal to : [email protected]

JT Promised to keep us up to date on the amount of money brought in for his new charge...


----------



## poitee (Jun 10, 2011)

MODS can we get this stickied please?


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

poitee said:


> MODS can we get this stickied please?


check out the last few posts in the CM7 thread, guy said he needs to get in contact with jt to give him a Charge


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I don't think a phone is the problem. He says he needs a phone that has active service. So that means a phone AND someone else picking up the monthly fee.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd donate enough to keep him going for a few months if we can get him a charge.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

I just donated


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Might be speaking too soon.  I think I found one.


----------



## poitee (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome b16


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

You found one? So what's the word on that? What does he say?


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sent what I could, child support is taking everything I own


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, looks like since kejar31 raised enough to get a bionic, he is giving his good esn Charge to jt1134  Fear not, he is getting the bad esn Charge back and will continue to dev for gummycharged. Everyone wins!

We should all continue to donate to both these guys. True examples of the android community working together to better the experience for all!


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

hoppermi said:


> Well, looks like since kejar31 raised enough to get a bionic, he is giving his good esn Charge to jt1134  Fear not, he is getting the bad esn Charge back and will continue to dev for gummycharged. Everyone wins!
> 
> We should all continue to donate to both these guys. True examples of the android community working together to better the experience for all!


Both these guys and Rootzwiki as well. I believe they assisted with this in using an upgrade! This type of community is something I've sought my whole life and is the second community I've been involved in that values community first and foremost.

<3 to site, the devs, the themers, the community and the catch all for anyone else!


----------

